# MY 2011 Canfield Brothers Jedi



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

First off........Thank you again Lance and Chris. This is my 2011 Jedi build !


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice! Love the stealthy bling look.


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

The bike looks killer.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Damn sexxy, enjoy


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn! Very nice build. I'm glad Marzocchi went back to the white/black combo. I love it.


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

nice:thumbsup: . What handlebar is that?


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Specs -

Frame...2011 Canfield Brothers Jedi 

Rear shock...2011 Elka with 350lbs. spring

Fork...2011 Marzocchi 888 RC3 evo

Brakes...Avid elixer XO with Shimano 2 piece rotors

Shifter.....SRAM XO grip

Derail.......SRAM X9

Wheels.....Canfield Brothers DH race

Pedals.....Canfield crampons

Seat......SDG Ibeam / I fly

Handlebars....Race face Atlas FR stealth 

Stem.....Marzocchi

Cranks.....Raceface Atlas FR / raceface ring 36t

Cassette....Shimano ultegra 11-23

39.40 with DH tubes


----------



## Babw (Nov 3, 2009)

Gorgeous bike!

Did you have an 08-10 Jedi by any chance?

Would love a comparison between the new and old.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Insanely jealous. Mine is still out there on a truck or boat somewhere. 

I had no idea about the cable routing above the shock, that's really cool.

Is the thread title MY as in "mine" or MY as in "model year?" Just wondering if I should start a new thread, or just add to this one, when MY 2011 Jedi comes together.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe we should call it model yr...this bike deserves a build thread


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

gollub01 said:


> Maybe we should call it model yr...this bike deserves a build thread


Please start one, for those of us w/ frames still on a big slow boat.
What size is your frame?
Can you take some measurements:
- HTA and what shock setting you have it at
- BB height


----------



## bullitt113 (Feb 17, 2011)

That is stunning... I could only wish.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I already said this in another thread . . . . NICE!!


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

Seeing this makes me want to take out a few extra loans for "school expenses." Well done sir:thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I like the new headbadge too. MUCH better than that weird "surf board" they used to have on the old head tubes.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Killer build man! It's like my '06 Formula One reincarnated!!!!!!


----------



## Topgun514 (Feb 2, 2008)

Gross, aweful bike and terrible welds. I bet its gonna snap in half first curb you hit. Everything looks ugly on it too, poor choice on parts.

Send it to me and I'll gladly ride it just to show you how bad it is. 



Seriously though, send it to me.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

haha thanks for all the comments kids ! I will post some more info on the bike after I take a few measurements....Anyone know how to change the title to " The 2011 Canfield Jedi build thread".....Thanks


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

how are the canfield wheels?


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Took some time and broke out the tape measure....Here are some frequently asked measurements.....

Frame: Medium with angleset and 888 evo (currently -.5 which yields about 63.5)

BB Height: 13 5/8'' to the center of the spindle

Wheelbase: 46'' on the dot 

From ground to lowest point on TT : 27.5" (nice and low)

From ground to center of bars: 40.5 ( crowns raised about 1/2'' from min line)

So far this is easily one of the smoothest suspension setups ived had. The last 3 DH rigs have all had FOX. The 888 is going to be a good match with the elka. I weigh about 165 lbs. and on a 350lbs. spring. Im excited to see everyone's builds.

A note on the C2 Wheelset:

I chose the race (2050 grams) mainly because I wanted a light, but burly enough to "daily ride" wheel-set. Both the front on rear are really light in your hands, but look really tough. They have a nice inside lip that is going to make a great bead-lock and a tall profile. Im running DH tubes but I see no problem with tubeless...It will actually be easy. They seat like a breeze. The hubs are super nice as well. Good engagement and the glide is getting even better. Over-all a really nice (not overly expensive) wheelset that Ive seen take a beating. Canfields wouldnt put their name on it. But I will let everyone know.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

With that upper pulley feeding chain to the chainring, is the upper guide on the MRP G2 really needed? I mean, how far off to either side is the chain ever going to get while making the journey from the upper pulley down to the chainring?

I am tempted to leave it off when I build mine. I can totally see the value of the bash guard and the lower pulley, but the upper guide, not so much.

Has anyone built an earlier model without the upper guide? If so, how did things go?

Thanks!


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

I wouldn't try to ride without upper chainguide. On rough routes and heavy landings chain tends to bounce and slap quite a lot. It is possible (even likely) that chain loosens between chainring and upper pulley and might drop off from the chainring - wouldn't like to experience that on steep rockgardens...


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*A wknd spank-bank upload bump!*

C'mon stokage! Anyone w/ pics of another stork-delivered unicorn, COUGH UP SOME PICS!

The thought of that slow boat full of those unicorns stuck in long-term parking along side the docks while the gober-man is shut down is just TOO friggin' depressing! :madman:

Edit: definition of a conniption fit
Assume for a minute you decided to tell your parents about your plans to ditch college and join the circus. The next event you witness should qualify as a conniption fit.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Pau11y said:


> Assume for a minute you decided to tell your parents about your plans to ditch college and join the circus. The next event you witness should qualify as a conniption fit.


My parents just celebrated when I told them.

But then, my parents are trapeze performers.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

NWS said:


> My parents just celebrated when I told them.
> 
> But then, my parents are trapeze performers.


HAHAHA! Nicely played! :thumbsup:


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn Port Angeles is already full to race.......my slacker-ass had caused this.....so sadly I am leaving the Jedi behind this weekend and taking the moto out. Damn I feel like such a traitor to my Jedi. 
I know things are taking a bit longer but I want everyone to remember.....THIS BIKE IS WORTH THE WAIT ! I know it sucks but you WILL be very happy soon ! That said.....cant wait to see everyones creations


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

killer...paint the lowers red:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

That bike is beyond words beautiful!


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

I spoke with Lance today. Both him and Chris have been busting there rumps to get bikes out. ( I wish I could help ). Making sure everything is perfect and in spec for the customer. Alot of bikes are going out this week, should make for a lot of happy people !


----------



## Jazzguitarplayer (Nov 26, 2010)

How do you like those pedals?


----------



## MikeyOrange (Feb 25, 2005)

miqu said:


> I wouldn't try to ride without upper chainguide. On rough routes and heavy landings chain tends to bounce and slap quite a lot. It is possible (even likely) that chain loosens between chainring and upper pulley and might drop off from the chainring - wouldn't like to experience that on steep rockgardens...


I never used the upper guide on the MRP of my '08 Jedi and had zero issues over the course of two years, the idler pulley took care of keeping the chain in check.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

The Canfield Crampon pedals are great ! Very noticeable how they lower your position on the bike, as well as being super thin. The pedal its self, when coming in contact with the ground, will skim, and not "hook-up" on the terrain and stop you or your bike. 

They have been tested pretty hard and can hold up to abuse better than most anything else out there. If you have a problem let the Brothers know ! Its one of the 1st things people notice on my bikes, and its one of the best upgrades you can do to these ever increasing " factory ride geos" that more and more DH bikes are going to....(slammed BB height). They feel a tad different than a think normal platform, buts thats why they are so good. They have been proven on many different levels. Overall great product !


----------



## E_braker (Mar 30, 2008)

Stunning bike!! Canfield Bros bring it hard. Everything looks great, except the 888's (not a huge fan). Great Job!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

E_braker said:


> Stunning bike!! Canfield Bros bring it hard. Everything looks great, except the 888's (not a huge fan). Great Job!


888's? I don't see two forks on that bad-arse Jedi. As far as I know, you can only put one fork on a bike at a time.


----------



## mollieeeee (Sep 26, 2008)

One Question: What chain is that?


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

A couple more pics. The 2011 888's are great, for all the skeptics. The chain is a KMC SL9. Overall very pleased with the way the bike came out. Canfield Brothers have really dialed in this bike. It really shows how much refinement its gone through. Hurry up and get your order in. They have limited sizes left on Jedi's and One's. NO ONE will be disapointed !


----------



## mollieeeee (Sep 26, 2008)

*My New Baby!*

Here is my new Baby...It's going to be a few more weeks in the making, but when it's ready to go it's gonna be sooooo pretty!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

WOW!!!! Make sure and start your own dedicated build thread!!


----------



## E_braker (Mar 30, 2008)

mollieeeee said:


> Here is my new Baby...It's going to be a few more weeks in the making, but when it's ready to go it's gonna be sooooo pretty!
> View attachment 611359


PLEASE, hi-res images. That frame is a work of art. WOW!


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

mollieeeee said:


> Here is my new Baby...It's going to be a few more weeks in the making, but when it's ready to go it's gonna be sooooo pretty!


Me likey...


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Lovin the BLUE ano ! As mentioned, more pics ! The new Jedi / One deserve a build thread to help out future owners . Nice Job


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

Whoa! Didn't know there was blue ano color choice. I thought it was just raw and black.


----------



## Skidhucker (Aug 26, 2010)

doodooboi said:


> Whoa! Didn't know there was blue ano color choice. I thought it was just raw and black.


Where's your 2011 Jedi?!


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

Skidhucker said:


> Where's your 2011 Jedi?!


It's sitting in my garage of dreams.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

wow, love the blue!

I hope the rest of the parts are black :thumbsup: 

Build pix stat.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Pretty bike!


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

Build pics to come!:cornut:


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Soooo jealous. I want to be a Jedi too. Haven't received a 'shipped' notice yet though....


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

YEA another Jedi ! I love seeing all the different configurations people are coming up with ! Black on red looks MEAN


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

doodooboi said:


> Whoa! Didn't know there was blue ano color choice.


Its a one off :thumbsup: it was not offered as a production color.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

supramk388 said:


> Its a one off :thumbsup: it was not offered as a production color.


Yeah I kinda figured that, I was just trying to be sarcastic. But guess that don't ever translate too well on text. :thumbsup: Would be could if they did a full red ano with black sticker kit. But oh well.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

doodooboi said:


> Yeah I kinda figured that, I was just trying to be sarcastic. But guess that don't ever translate too well on text. :thumbsup: Would be could if they did a full red ano with black sticker kit. But oh well.


You don't translate into words either but yes that blue ano is hawt!


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

Finally!!!!!!! Built and ready for action:thumbsup: 
2011 Canfield jedi (Large)
Manitou Dorado pro
Elka stage 5
2.7 and 2.5 DHF
729 laced on 72 pts Hadleys with stans strips and LOTS of tape underneat for a super tight fit
Cane Creek Angleset @ 0
Saint Cranks
Saint Brakes
Sram x9 mech and shifter
Chromag osx bar
Sunline direct mount stem
36t Renthal chainring
Mrp g2 guide
and the awesome Time z-strong pedals:thumbsup:

63.43 HA


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*That's gorgeous!*

The Dorado is bad ass on that bike! Can't wait to hear how these new f'ing awesome bikes ride.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Are the decals on that frame pink, or does it just look that way from the flash?


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

Not pink but a light red, different from the link color but there is less difference in person.


----------



## Pawel (Sep 26, 2005)

We will have RAW with orange links this week, I will put some photos


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey guys... so sick to see these builds popping up. I started a build thread for all of us to post up on, offer built tips and pop in reviews here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=705445


----------



## rsholes (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

sickness !


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

possibaly 2 of the nicest bikes i've ever seen. great work


----------



## Ollie B (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's mine with a few parts from last years Jedi.


----------



## ciscolangot (Nov 24, 2009)

Sick Build!! Can't wait to build mine up this weekend.

My raw with red links frame:










:thumbsup:


----------



## Pawel (Sep 26, 2005)

ciscolangot said:


> Sick Build!! Can't wait to build mine up this weekend.
> 
> My raw with red links frame:
> 
> ...


Sweeeet :thumbsup:


----------

